# Sonny - Crossbreed - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Please meet Sonny who has been looking for a home since 2008!
He arrived with his sister Cher who has now been rehomed. We were asked to take their big brothers Foxy and Dude a few months before we heard about these two. All these dogs were raised in a barn.
Sonny and Cher were taken by a large rescue charity in Ireland and the dog pound were instructed to go back to catch Foxy and Dude and put them both to sleep because they were both classed as too feral to rehome - they are both now in new homes.
The dog pound were told that the litter of pups had been killed.
Sonny and Cher were collected at 12 weeks old. There were three pups, but one died (we are still not sure how). It is possible that the organisation thought they could sell some cute 12 week old puppies and chose these over the adults, but needless to say, the pups did not sell and then they were discovered in a dog crate. They had been kept like this by the Irish organisation since arrival at their rescue. At five months old, after they had not in fact been sold, the dog pound were contacted again and asked if they could now dispose of these two!

He is a nervous dog and needs an experienced handler. The rescue who had him from 3 months old to 5 months old did not handle him at all and the person who bred him also ignored him and left him in a barn and hence he was scared of people due to no contact.
Initially he will have to get used to house and garden before walking is even attempted, with a view that he may just be happier running about in a garden for the rest of his life. He must have access to indoors though and live as a pet.
This boy needs to go to an adult home only with no children in the home.The new owner will have to face having to ignoring him completely until he is ready to come round. He eats and drinks well and is learning housetraining. He would need to be crated at night/when people are not around as he is destructive if left alone. He would need to go to live with another confident dog to learn off of. It is absolutely essential he goes to a home who have a fully enclosed garden with fence height of at least 6 foot high with no way of him clambering onto anything for him to get out of the garden. There can be no holes in the fencing and he will need a paved garden as he will dig out! Quite a specific home requirement, but he has been here for a long time and I don't want any chance of any harm coming to him. He will need to be allowed access to the garden directly from the house...he is very good at going out and coming in when told.

He also know commands for bedtime and settles quietly into a crate when the door is shut.
He is a challenge and not everybody's cup of tea, but his confidence levels are improving slowly. Sonny will now come up to us and lick our hands and loves to be hand fed food.
Foxy and Dude (the older brothers) also took time and patience from their new owners, but both have turned out to be very loving pets.

Sonny has nipped in the past so we are looking for a confident and experienced handler only.

He is neutered, vaccinated, microchipped, wormed and defleaed.

A homecheck will be carried out and an adoption fee applies.

Emma - Furry Friends Animal Rescue
Tel: 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371
Email: [email protected]
Website - www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Beautiful dog looks like a Basenji hope he finds a very special home. :001_wub:


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sonny came to us in 2008 and is still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still in rescue


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sonny is still in rescue and looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a place to call home


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

How very sad.  I wish i could offer Sonny a home and i do love a challenge. Sadly im not in a position to take on another dog at the moment but fingers crossed someone has a space for Sonny in their home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sonny is still in rescue and waiting for that special person to give him a chance.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still in rescue and waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sonny has now been with us for a few years. As he is still feral and not an easy dog, we have made the decision to keep him as a sanctuary animal. Sonny is no longer looking for a home.


----------

